

Is Android becoming a Tower of Babel? - stanleydrew
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/is-android-becoming-a-tower-of-babel/6433

======
dminor
> I wouldn’t call Android a failed open source project until it has had a
> chance to catch its breath.

Here's hoping that all my projects fail as badly Android has.

~~~
pedalpete
Though I agree with your sentiment, I think the point the author is making is
that Android is in for a rude awakening.

One thing that apple has going for it with the iPhone ecosystem is the
simplicity of the user not having to think 'i need to have os ?' to run this
or that. The app store manages that for them (it usually tells me I can't
install apps because I haven't updated the OS).

I'm just getting into Android, but from what I've been hearing it is a much
more fragmented system, and managing that is going to be a real pain. When
that pain point hits customers, it is going to get really confusing. They may
just opt for a system where they know what they're getting.

